# Quikrete Premium Playsand...any different?



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

So, the local landscaping place has this on sale: http://www.outdoorlivingbymrmulch.com/browse.cfm/white-play-sand-50-pound-bag/4,35.html
Is this really any different from the regular Quikrete Playsand? It is a good deal, but I don't want to get suckered.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks like the same thing I get from my lowes by me for about $3 for a 50lb bag besides for its not nearly as white as the picture seems to make it look. Not sure what other one your refering to as my lowes only sells just the one type.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'm just trying to figure out if this is different than the standard playsand or just labeled slightly differently.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure on that as the lowes by me only sells the one kind.If there is a difference I would guess its not a big difference


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

That play sand is finer than the regular quickcrete, much dirtier and clumps a lot more. If you are stuck on getting Quickcrete get the stuff that's already pre-washed and clear.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cromak said:


> That play sand is finer than the regular quickcrete, much dirtier and clumps a lot more. If you are stuck on getting Quickcrete get the stuff that's already pre-washed and clear.


maybe im just lucky but *** never had any problems with it. :lol:


----------



## pumh (Sep 26, 2010)

I use the same sand that Cromak pictured in my tanks and it looks and works great! even though it says that it was washed, I rinsed it a few times being just to be safe (It never hurts, and i had a lot of extra so no need to worry about running out)


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm just concerned cause the last time I purchased Quikcrete (can't remember what variety) it was at least 1/3 clay based...so much rinsing! I eventually had to use Pond Clear to get it to stop clouding. 
I'm getting tempted to just buy some of the pretty, clean stuff I've seen at Petco recently and just do a 1/4" layer and call it good.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The product pictured in the first part of the post, is clearly a graded size of silica, that was perhaps tumbled to smooth it. The only question is what grit size it is, as PFS is #20 and I wouldn't want anything finer than that.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cromak*, any idea of the grit size on the picture you posted?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The product pictured in the first part of the post, is clearly a graded size of silica, that was perhaps tumbled to smooth it. The only question is what grit size it is, as PFS is #20 and I wouldn't want anything finer than that. The Coommercial sand in coarse would be my choice of the other Quikcrete.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

*BillD*, coarse instead of medium is what you are saying?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Yes, coarse instead of medium. The coarse is #10 to #30 grit size, which is a little coarser, than the medium. the info is on their web site, on the data sheet.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

mrs.som said:


> *Cromak*, any idea of the grit size on the picture you posted?


it's medium and is actually almost more fine so it does blow around pretty easily.. Personally i would use PFS or just get the larger size like BillD recommended.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, so I went to Lowes and they didn't have anything except all-purpose and play sand. I knew the all-purpose would be a mess and the play sand actually looked pretty decent. It was in a clear bag, the grain size looked perfect, and didn't appear overly dirty. It was a little dusty, but it looks great in the tank!


----------

